# Do I need an expensive tripod?



## unpopular (Dec 26, 2012)

Very frequently newbies ask if an expensive tripod is worth it. This video illustrates nicely what you get when you skimp. Granted, their expensive example is very expensive, and the cheap ones are VERY cheap. But when it comes to your gear, why risk it?

No, you may not need a $600+ tripod, but a tripod is one of those things you should never skimp on.


----------



## gw2424 (Dec 26, 2012)

Awesome post! I made that mistake when I started out!


----------



## hearts0075 (Dec 26, 2012)

But you do need a sturdy one, it doesn't have to be expensive. At least a nice ball head and a lever for panning!


----------



## gw2424 (Dec 26, 2012)

$200 or so


----------



## unpopular (Dec 26, 2012)

unless you buy new, the two are usually mutual. My tripod (Bogen 3011 with 3010 pan head) was about $250 new, and can be found on ebay for less than $100 now. It's not a super expensive tripod as far as tripods go, but it's not super cheap either. It's better to get one on the heavier side than a cheap lightweight one, and $100 makes an ENORMOUS difference in quality. A $90 Sunpak from BestBuy is certainly NOT worth $90.

Also, you DO NOT need a ball head. I personally really don't like them.


----------



## SCraig (Dec 26, 2012)

unpopular said:


> ... Also, you DO NOT need a ball head. I personally really don't like them.


This is usually a good way to tell a good tripod from a "Cheap" (regardless of price) tripod.  A "Good" tripod comes without a head so that the purchaser can decide which style head that they want.  I've tried different kinds of heads and the majority of the time ALL I want is a good, sturdy ball head.  I have a gear head I use at home for macro stuff but it's too heavy and too slow for anything else.  I personally can't stand pan heads for anything at all.  No matter what I do that pan arm is in my way.


----------



## Derrel (Dec 26, 2012)

You can buy an imitation 3-section leg Gitzo carbon fiber from Adorama for $99 to $129 without a head. Weight? Around six pounds or so,without a head. Flashpoint Carbon Fiber. Design and appearance are very similar to those of Gitzo...pretty much an imitation.


----------



## SCraig (Dec 26, 2012)

That's actually a cute video.  A little long but fun to watch


----------



## bratkinson (Dec 27, 2012)

I guess I should rush right out and spend more than the cost of a good EF-S zoom lens on something I use perhaps 3-5 times per year, to take pictures of inanimate objects. And some occassional night shooting outdoors. Right? 

Or will my 40+ year old, cheap-at-the-time, well made, all aluminum, bought at Target, $30 Velbon tripod do the job? Although it can't get lower than about 2 feet, and certainly not upside down like the Gitzo, it works very well for my purposes. I used to mount a pair of 35mm cameras with long lenses on them to it. I also think it could take more beating than a Gitzo, too. I did make one modification, however. I added a screw clamp to it so I can move my L-bracketed camera on and off quickly and easily.

The video clearly demonstrates the difference between a cheapo tripod and a good one. If I were looking to make a living with a camera, or frequently used a tripod, yes, a good, sturdy, lightweight tripod is a necessity. If I thought a good wind can blow down my latest pride & joy 5D3 with some L glass on the tripod I have, that would be more than enough cause to replace it. My only fear is the clumsy klutz that I am (or someone else) will trip over it and there goes the show. But that's one of the things my home owners insurance rider policy covers.

To me, rushing out and getting an expensive tripod is no different than rushing out and buying a bunch of lenses before one even has fully understood the basics of photography... Getting any tripod or extra lenses should be one of filling a real need, not "oh, you must get a ...".


----------



## Tiberius47 (Dec 27, 2012)

I remember once I went into a camera shop to buy a tripod and I went for the cheapest.  The poor girl started trying to talk me out of it until I told her I just needed a cheap stand for a flash and didn't care how much it wobbled.


----------



## unpopular (Dec 27, 2012)

bratkinson said:


> The video clearly demonstrates the difference between a cheapo tripod and a good one. If I were looking to make a living with a camera, or frequently used a tripod, yes, a good, sturdy, lightweight tripod is a necessity.



The "lightweight" aspect is what really drives up the price from my experience. My 3011 is heavy, but relatively inexpensive. With a strap though, it's hardly a problem and I doubt I'd really notice too much of a difference once secured around my shoulder.


----------



## EIngerson (Dec 27, 2012)

I'm not going to risk thousands of dollars worth of camera and lens on a $30 tripod whether I use it once, or every time I'm out. Not to say you need the top of the line Gitzo, but do your homework and get some quality. I'd say the most important thing to do is go get hands on and compare for yourself.


----------



## unpopular (Dec 27, 2012)

My feeling is that for people who are tempted to get a $30 tripod, a $150 tripod is going to be "expensive". For people who are tempted to get a $150 tripod, a $300 is going to be "expensive".

Whatever your budget is for a tripod, increase it. You don't need a 6' carbon fiber gitzo if you're 5'3" and plan to use it only occasionally. But, if you're 6'7" and plan on going out every weekend on hikes, having a tall, lightweight tripod would be more useful.

No matter though, a sub-$100 is going to be more trouble than it's worth. Maybe 40 years ago they built them better (I too had a 40 year old Velbon that was quite sturdy) but today that isn't the case. Plastic fantastics from Bust Buy are overpriced and wobbly.


----------



## 480sparky (Dec 27, 2012)

The cheap-o's have their place.

Like putting a P&S on it, and using the self-timer. On a sunny day. So you can get in the picture.

That's all I can think of right now.


----------



## Mully (Dec 27, 2012)

I still have my old Majestic and use it.... it has many good functions


----------



## unpopular (Dec 27, 2012)

^^^^^^^^^ HELL YEAH!!!!!!!!!!!!

now THAT'S A FRIGGIN' TRIPOD WITH!


----------



## Robin_Usagani (Dec 27, 2012)

I paid mine for $50.  Bogen old school.  Built like a tank.  So yeah... you dont have to pay a lot.  You should pay a lot to make it more convenience.  If you just want to make sure you dont break your expensive camera/lens, you dont have to spend a lot.

Mine is super heavy with no level and no ball head.  I think I can replace the head.  I am not investing a lot on a tripod because I dont use it a lot.


----------



## unpopular (Dec 27, 2012)

The moment you take a tripod home it looses value. I think that they're definitely one of those things you're better off buying used.


----------



## Mully (Dec 27, 2012)

You do have to sand bag of course


----------



## pixmedic (Dec 27, 2012)

we went kinda middle of the road for tripods. manfrotto 290 and a manfrotto pan tilt head with quick locks and level. 
i think soon though i will splurge and get one of the manfrotto grip action ball heads. right after i get a good monopod.


----------



## Dao (Dec 27, 2012)

I do not have the expensive Tripod, it is one that a little over $100 bucks,  the 190 series (aluminium)  with pan-tilt head from Manfrotto.  It is not too heavy and capable of handling 11lb (according to the spec).  So far still pretty solid with 7D body and 70-200 f4.

It does not have foam on the legs, build-in level and hook for add-on weight.  But it is quite steady.


----------



## unpopular (Dec 27, 2012)

Foam in the legs, like for handling in cold weather?

You can use pipe insulation.

I think you can also get a low angle adapter thingie, if you didn't get one with your legs, and hodge-podge a hook onto that.


----------



## Mully (Dec 27, 2012)

^^^^^^^ Great idea !!!


----------



## texkam (Dec 27, 2012)

"It's like I'm w-a-n-k-i-n-g off a tripod" Love this guy.


----------



## unpopular (Dec 27, 2012)

Did you see the one where he was walking around HK with a Lytro in one hand and a dildo in the other?


----------



## texkam (Dec 27, 2012)

No. Will have to look for that. Saw one where he was tossing his $$$ camera in the air. Love the HK accent.


----------



## nathfromslg (Dec 27, 2012)

I have a Tripod which is what? around 10$

serves me well! have be cautious! one day some plastic chip broke,still using! cant afford expensive tripod! :/


have to stay cautious while using it


----------



## unpopular (Dec 27, 2012)

yikes! I'd almost wonder if you're better off handheld!


----------



## e.rose (Dec 27, 2012)

Eh, I live on the edge.  Mine is a cheapo.  I don't even know what the brand name is off the top of my head.

I've used it maybe 3 times in the 3.5 years I've been shooting, and when I use it, I'm never more than 6 inches from it. ::shrugs::

I totally get the benefits of getting a quality one, but right now, for as little as I use one, I'd rather put that money towards new glass, a new modifier, lights, etc.  I'd sooner buy a monopod than a tripod as that would be more useful to me for what I do, but even then, that's really low on the list right now.


----------



## e.rose (Dec 27, 2012)

That was supposed to say 2.5 years... Not 3.5. XD


----------



## kundalini (Dec 27, 2012)

I'm surprised this hasn't been linked yet.  Some light reading on tripods from Thom Hogan.

*Tripods and Ball Heads by Thom Hogan*


----------



## nathfromslg (Dec 27, 2012)

e.rose said:


> Eh, I live on the edge.  Mine is a cheapo.  I don't even know what the brand name is off the top of my head.
> 
> I've used it maybe 3 times in the 3.5 years I've been shooting, and when I use it, I'm never more than 6 inches from it. ::shrugs::
> 
> I totally get the benefits of getting a quality one, but right now, for as little as I use one, I'd rather put that money towards new glass, a new modifier, lights, etc.  I'd sooner buy a monopod than a tripod as that would be more useful to me for what I do, but even then, that's really low on the list right now.



same with me,camera strap always around my neck


----------



## Mully (Dec 27, 2012)

Ebay has good prices on Majestic tripods ..... Item No  300837570611Item number:​


----------



## unpopular (Dec 27, 2012)

Lugging that thing around in 4' snow with my Grflex RB Series B

Good memories!


----------



## pgriz (Dec 27, 2012)

I both love and hate my tripod.  It's certainly sturdy enough.  But it takes a few seconds to set up  (they feel like long seconds!) and to adjust to the right level and orientation...  And yet, when I skip using it, the ratio of keepers (ok, half-decent) drops.  It makes me slow down, check the point of focus, examine the frame for extraneous stuff.  It changes the act of picture-taking from snapshot to carefully constructed image.


----------



## austriker (Dec 27, 2012)

Now that I have started to take more landscapes and nature type stuff as opposed to photoj I have begun to rely more on my tripod. I got one of those cheapo a few years ago as a christmas gift (probably like  wal mart special). It was a nice gift, but sometimes its takes a photographer to understand (another year I got generic nikon batteries that wont charge anymore). 

This year I got a manfrotto which I love. I can already tell its going to be awesome. My old tripod was never very secure (I was scared to death to mount my d700 on it when I upgraded a few months ago) and always always wobbling. Now I just need to find a good head for it!

To each his own I suppose though.. Good vid, although it was a bit long (second that earlier comment). His accent reminded me of Top Gear which in addition to his jokes made me smile.


----------



## jrizal (Dec 27, 2012)

Not really. But a sturdy one is highly recommended. But sturdy, I mean that it should be able to support the camera without easily shaking or falling and with relative ease of use. It can be cheap or expensive. And the term cheap is a relative one. It can be cheap for some but expensive for others. 

I use this "cheap" tripod Amazon.com: Dolica AX620B100 62-Inch Proline Tripod and Ball Head: Camera & Photo. It is no Gitzo but does the job and definitely better than my other tripod. Amazon.com: Targus TG-42TT 42-Inch 8-Section Travel Tripod: Electronics


----------



## thetrue (Dec 27, 2012)

jrizal said:


> Not really. But a sturdy one is highly recommended. But sturdy, I mean that it should be able to support the camera without easily shaking or falling and with relative ease of use. It can be cheap or expensive. And the term cheap is a relative one. It can be cheap for some but expensive for others.
> 
> I use this "cheap" tripod Amazon.com: Dolica AX620B100 62-Inch Proline Tripod and Ball Head: Camera & Photo. It is no Gitzo but does the job and definitely better than my other tripod. Amazon.com: Targus TG-42TT 42-Inch 8-Section Travel Tripod: Electronics


How is that Dolica one? I was looking at that because my POS one is starting to fail, plus the "head" is terrible.


----------



## pixmedic (Dec 27, 2012)

thetrue said:


> jrizal said:
> 
> 
> > Not really. But a sturdy one is highly recommended. But sturdy, I mean that it should be able to support the camera without easily shaking or falling and with relative ease of use. It can be cheap or expensive. And the term cheap is a relative one. It can be cheap for some but expensive for others.
> ...



amen to that...i hate terrible head


----------



## thetrue (Dec 27, 2012)

I was going to say that it sucks but I rethought that one :lmao:


----------



## jrizal (Dec 28, 2012)

thetrue said:


> jrizal said:
> 
> 
> > Not really. But a sturdy one is highly recommended. But sturdy, I mean that it should be able to support the camera without easily shaking or falling and with relative ease of use. It can be cheap or expensive. And the term cheap is a relative one. It can be cheap for some but expensive for others.
> ...



The frame is pretty decent but the ballhead is so-so. I like the spikes and the hook for support. It's Dolica's most popular and cheapest model. But I'm fairly satisfied with it in spite of the ballhead's so-so performance because I don't often use it (same with my monopod) Anyways, you can either get a better ballhead for an average of $60 (Manfrotto or similar - Amazon.com: Manfrotto 496RC2 Ball Head with Quick Release Replaces Manfrotto 486RC2: Electronics) and there are budget ballheads too (Amazon.com: Tripod Monopod Metal BALL HEAD Quick Release Plate By Fancier: Electronics) or get a better tripod with a better ballhead like this - Amazon.com: Dolica ZX600B300 Proline ZX Series 60-Inch Carbon Fiber Tripod with Ball Head: Camera & Photo. (Costco sometimes sells this for $80). No spikes and hook though but it's carbon fiber. Do note that these tripods are knock off designs from other brands as well such as Ravelli indicating that it may just come from one manufacturer in China and being sold under different brands. So in this case, it makes sense to get the cheapest one. But if you are a pro or simply have a lot of heavy gear, then it would make sense to get a branded performance tripod which usually costs a whole lot more.


----------



## equivocalchick (Dec 28, 2012)

my tripod cost a whopping $20. I've used it twice in 5 years. One of  those times I had to climb over some slimy beach boulders, and boy was I  ever glad it was narrow enough for the to fit in the cup holder of my  camera bag. I'm generally content to just sit my camera on a wall or  rock or somehow twist my body solidly to brace it up against something.  If you can get away with not having to drag the thing around with you at  all, that's always a plus. Bastardly contraptions...


----------



## bsinmich (Dec 28, 2012)

I had a Linhof tripod with a ball head on it that I found at a garage sale. I pinched my finger one time too many and took it to the camera shop. They gave me $250 for the setup. I still have 3 tripods. One has an elevator lift and instant release clamp for the camera, another is very small and portable. My favorite tripod is one that I saw sticking out of a trash can on my way to Church. It is very solid, has a nice panhead, and a manual lift center post.  I  also  use 2 unipods for quick shots.


----------



## MyEyeCreative (Apr 11, 2017)

In all categories of photography, a tripod can always be a helpful tool,whether it's framing the perfect wildlife shot, or capturing the best portrait possible, tripods will always help get the job done. The question is, do you really need to spend $500 for a decent one? The direct answer is no, you do not. So maybe it has the super reinforced legs and 5 levels on it with a phone holder attached to it  but in reality, do you actually need all of that? For the past few months I have been shooting with a tripod that cost me $30, allowing me to invest more into my camera and lenses. So far, that  tripod has worked perfectly even after the adventures I put it through. From bushwhacking for 5 hours to crossing long and deep rivers, it ceases to let me down. When buying a tripod it comes down to asking yourself if you absolutely need that extra oiled pivotal head or do you just think it would be cool to have? My point is If you do not have a massive photography budget but still want a tripod, don't bother spending hundreds, buy the most inexpensive one that is obtainable and make it work. Now if you do have a larger budget then buying a higher end tripod will definitely help you, I am just telling you that it is not a mandatory item. Who knows, maybe you shoot better free hand, maybe you need a monopod, go out and see what works for you and build from that!


----------



## table1349 (Apr 11, 2017)

MyEyeCreative said:


> In all categories of photography, a tripod can always be a helpful tool,whether it's framing the perfect wildlife shot, or capturing the best portrait possible, tripods will always help get the job done. The question is, do you really need to spend $500 for a decent one? The direct answer is no, you do not. So maybe it has the super reinforced legs and 5 levels on it with a phone holder attached to it  but in reality, do you actually need all of that? For the past few months I have been shooting with a tripod that cost me $30, allowing me to invest more into my camera and lenses. So far, that  tripod has worked perfectly even after the adventures I put it through. From bushwhacking for 5 hours to crossing long and deep rivers, it ceases to let me down. When buying a tripod it comes down to asking yourself if you absolutely need that extra oiled pivotal head or do you just think it would be cool to have? My point is If you do not have a massive photography budget but still want a tripod, don't bother spending hundreds, buy the most inexpensive one that is obtainable and make it work. Now if you do have a larger budget then buying a higher end tripod will definitely help you, I am just telling you that it is not a mandatory item. Who knows, maybe you shoot better free hand, maybe you need a monopod, go out and see what works for you and build from that!  myeyecreative.weebly.com


----------



## Derrel (Apr 11, 2017)

Is four years and three months too long?


----------



## table1349 (Apr 11, 2017)

Derrel said:


> Is four years and three months too long?


366 days it too long.


----------



## fmw (Apr 12, 2017)

Derrel said:


> You can buy an imitation 3-section leg Gitzo carbon fiber from Adorama for $99 to $129 without a head. Weight? Around six pounds or so,without a head. Flashpoint Carbon Fiber. Design and appearance are very similar to those of Gitzo...pretty much an imitation.


Maybe.  I haven't used that particular one but I have used cheap carbon fiber tripods and found all of them to be not sturdy enough for my needs.  They may copy a premier brand cosmetically but not in terms of performance in my experience.  I generally recommend three section aluminum legs for those on a budget.  It is what I use myself.  The only truly important thing about tripods is sturdiness.  Weight, materials, cosmetics etc. should be secondary.  If it won't hold your camera and lens steady, it is of no value at all.

If a $99 tripod were performing like a Gitzo everyone would have one including me.


----------



## astroNikon (Apr 12, 2017)

gryphonslair99 said:


> MyEyeCreative said:
> 
> 
> > In all categories of photography, a tripod can always be a helpful tool,whether it's framing the perfect wildlife shot, or capturing the best portrait possible, tripods will always help get the job done. The question is, do you really need to spend $500 for a decent one? The direct answer is no, you do not. So maybe it has the super reinforced legs and 5 levels on it with a phone holder attached to it  but in reality, do you actually need all of that? For the past few months I have been shooting with a tripod that cost me $30, allowing me to invest more into my camera and lenses. So far, that  tripod has worked perfectly even after the adventures I put it through. From bushwhacking for 5 hours to crossing long and deep rivers, it ceases to let me down. When buying a tripod it comes down to asking yourself if you absolutely need that extra oiled pivotal head or do you just think it would be cool to have? My point is If you do not have a massive photography budget but still want a tripod, don't bother spending hundreds, buy the most inexpensive one that is obtainable and make it work. Now if you do have a larger budget then buying a higher end tripod will definitely help you, I am just telling you that it is not a mandatory item. Who knows, maybe you shoot better free hand, maybe you need a monopod, go out and see what works for you and build from that!  myeyecreative.weebly.com
> ...


@pixmedic @tirediron  Actually the poster is pushing his weebly blog website ... the last part of his posting.  the new poster is doing this in his other thread posting today too.


----------



## table1349 (Apr 12, 2017)




----------

